# Brand New to HF!



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi young lady! Hope your tour is going well.....I personally ride a TWH/SSH and she's a real heart stealer...

I've seen some really smooth looking Paso's, and think they'd make great trail horses...

Keep your head down, summers not far away.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Lots of horses here in MO, if that is where you are going to be looking.

And if near NW MO, plenty of great trails in IA.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Littleerin5! Welcome to HF!!

Thank you for your service and I can't wait to read about your adventures in horse shopping! (Ummm we love horse shopping and pictures, please let us live vicariously through you!!! There are some great eyes on here to help!)

If I were in your situation I'd take my time. Lots and lots of horses for sale at pretty decent prices. You said you'll be riding alone most of the time, which I love, but check out local riding groups in your area. I ride mutts, love love my mutts, but the trail groups around here ride gated horses so I'm a no go with them. All my other buddies ride mules, which are great but not my cup of tea... (we are planning lots of trail rides with them, that is doable!)

I always look for trail horses with EXCELLENT feet and do not require shoes. If possible take them for a spin around the block and do not trust a horse only in an arena. An imperative is if they will ride out quietly alone.

Make sure you find a good vet in your area to do a pre purchase exam. Too many people out there only looking to make a buck and they WILL cover up issues and even in extreme cases dope the horse to cover lameness/training issues. Try the horses out more than once, do not be conned by sellers who randomly mention that they are showing the horse in an hour etc... If you really like the horse put down a deposit, you can always walk away if you try him again and he doesn't suit.
Watch the sales ads carefully. Research people who list several horses frequently, not saying traders are bad (bought two from them) but you never know if they are filling you up with baloney like used cars salesmen...
Ask to talk to the current owners vet and get past medical records.

Good luck, be safe, and again WELCOME!!!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

welcome.. this is a great forum to read when you have a few minutes.. you will always learn something!
When you do get home and get ready to buy your horse, be sure to have someone knowledgeable help you. I agree with the above poster.. if you go online to find a horse, if that person is a "trader" be a little more leary..a lot have excellent reputations but many do not! drugging a horse is not that hard to do and some will do it in a minute!!

Stay safe and come home soon!

Rhonda


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

People in the horse world really can be quite helpful to us in uniform ;P lol.

Where are you gonna be stationed after A-stan? If you can let us know that then those on Jere that may be in the same area could have some more in depth input on where to find a quality horse and trails!

Welcome to the forum BTW!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome! 

when you come back,what general area will you settle in?


----------



## AlabamaBelle (Feb 27, 2013)

FlyGap said:


> Try the horses out more than once, do not be conned by sellers who randomly mention that they are showing the horse in an hour etc...
> Watch the sales ads carefully. Research people who list several horses frequently, not saying traders are bad (bought two from them) but you never know if they are filling you up with baloney like used cars salesmen...


That is exactly what happened to me a few weeks ago while I was searching to buy my first horse. I found a great sounding ad in the local buy-sell bulletin for a dead broke palomino mare. Seller gave all the right answers to my questions and said "You won't find a better horse anywhere, I can't take any less than $600" and insinuated that he would take her to the horse sale that weekend, so I rushed down to see her. 

On my way, I called my horse expert friend and she advised me to be careful b/c there was a horse trader in that area who did her wrong in the past and was extremely rude when she declined to buy the horse. 

So when I got there, he was very friendly and accomodating. Then I began riding the mare and he told me "Now there's a lady coming in an hour who already told me that she's going to buy the horse if you don't". And kept on about how she was the best horse in creation. When I told him "I appreciate your time but I can't make a for sure committment today", his disposition changed like a light switch!! He became rude and told me I was wasting his time and snatched the reigns out of my hands. 

Turns out it was the same man my friend dealt with!! There really are tons of decent people out there who will take their time and work with you. Look at a hundred horses if you have to, but don't let someone pressure you


----------

